# Teach a "basic rifleman" to shoot a bow, please.



## Ben-Sons (Jun 15, 2012)

How about a larger peep, that's cheap and easy.
Then center the two circles, and the pin inside the peep/sight (it will look like lining up the front post with the rear aperture on a M4/M16)
After years of service, that's what made archery seem natural to me.
Line up the sights, pull the trigger.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Cool graphic! 

Most archers will shoot better with the scope ring aligned in the peep like your picture B.

We naturally tend to align circles concentrically & B takes advantage of this tendency.


----------



## kawboy613 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ben-Sons said:


> How about a larger peep, that's cheap and easy.
> Then center the two circles, and the pin inside the peep/sight (it will look like lining up the front post with the rear aperture on a M4/M16)
> After years of service, that's what made archery seem natural to me.
> Line up the sights, pull the trigger.


well, its been a few years, about 8 since i've shot an M16A2 service rifle, but from what i remember, it didn't have a front circle to line up, just a front post that you centered in the rear peep.... that's why this aligning the 2 circles confuses me, cause then the 20yd pin isn't centered anymore, it's high... I can do it, I just have to "think" about it, centering the pin feels more natural to me...









besides i thought a 1/4" peep was the largest there is, that's what i have currently....
I'm also considering going to a sight with a vertical pin instead of the horizontals


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Kawboy,
You will soon find that aiming is the easiest part of the process. Getting each part of your process leading to "aiming" is the most important thing. As aiming must be a conscious act and execution must take place without consciously thinking about it. The aiming aspects you are concerned about are important, but building a solid foundation on process is crucial. 

.02


----------



## kawboy613 (Oct 2, 2013)

so basically your saying i need to work more on my shooting form, solid/consistent anchor point, consistent release method first, and let the aiming part finish everything up.

everything else should become more "muscle memory", so the only thing i really need to think about is aiming, correct?


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

You are correct. An extremely consistant process and the correct mindset will deliver unparalleled results. If you are interested in competitive archery I would suggest finding a good coach. It will save you a lot if time and frustration. 

The best advice I can give you now is that you cannot work on any part of your shot process while aiming. You can either work on process or aim. How the "shot" is set up, will depict your results. 

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

you could always think of it like this .


you center the sight and peep,and the pins act as hold-under/hold-over aim points, similar to using a scope with mildots


----------



## kawboy613 (Oct 2, 2013)

never used a scope with mil-dots, but i understand the idea you speaking of... just a matter of retraining my brain to NOT always use the centered dot...


----------



## deerlydeparted (Jan 25, 2009)

It will do no harm to set your 20 to be centered ifyour brain is wanting to be in the center. Mistakes can happen, nerves can fray and it might not be a 20 yd shot too. I have gone to vertical pins and centered my 20 and still struggle. Hope things smooth out.


----------



## kawboy613 (Oct 2, 2013)

Well i did quite a bit more shooting this weekend... Took off my kisser button, found a more stable/consistent anchor point just behind my jaw bone with my ear lobe between two knuckles. I'm now able to come to full draw with my eyes closed and be in a consistent anchor and once i open my eyes, peep is lined up with my eye. Still don't like my view through the peep, so i've found a used "Eliminator Pro" sight, should be in the mailbox today! I'm going to try that out for a few weeks and see how that works out for me. I think that "personally" i'll be better off without the peep. 

My wife is having difficulty with her peep also, but her's is only an 1/8", so once i install my new sight, i'm going to give her my 1/4" peep. For only ever shooting a compound bow twice before in her life, she's doing a great job so far. She found her anchor point before i did, now to work on her stance and form, but at least she's consistent....


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

where are you located in MO ?? 

i'm in Carroll county myself if i can help drop me a line 

TS2


----------



## kawboy613 (Oct 2, 2013)

Targetshooter2 - I have no idea where Carroll Co is.... lol. I'm right on the line of Franklin Co and Jefferson Co.

WOW!!! I'm never going back to a peep again! 

Just got my Eliminator Pro sight in yesterday, mounted it up tonight and within 15 min I've not only dropped down from a 6" group, but I've cracked a nock on 1 arrow, and here's a shot of the 4 I have remaining....

Granted this is only 10 yards (basement shooting), but FAR better than previously with the peep.

I'll have to upload later, phone will not let me for some reason.... basically a 4 shot group about 1-1/4". I've only had this bow for 2 weeks


----------



## kawboy613 (Oct 2, 2013)

shot group compared to a teflon tape roll 









my Bow Madness XS and the wifes Stinger 3G


----------



## Uplandobsession (Oct 13, 2013)

Kawboy, groups are looking great. I personally like using the sight ring but I also have a buddy that I was deployed with that shoots small peep and centers the pins and he shoot exceptionally well. I was gonna say shoot with what feels comfortable for you.


----------

